# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Yes Its probably simple but my brain has melted

## bbbobbb

I kid you not im having trouble getting my head around this (prob. simple) equation.Have a 32m fence to erect & have 14 @ 50mm steel posts.So 1 @ 50mm post at the start then to keep the remainder posts having same spacings apart..........What is the magic number to measure out/mark the second post etc. etc. til I use the last post at the 32m mark.? Please,Im serious ! Pay me out later & i'll even join in but for now anyone help me with measurement needed?
             cheers

----------


## toooldforthis

32/(14-1)=
2.461538461538462

----------


## chrisp

An alternative calculation is: 
14 x 50mm posts will cover 14 x 50mm = 700mm 
This leaves 32m - 700mm for the gaps = 31.3m (total gaps). 
As there are 13 gaps, each gap is 31.3m / 13 = 2408mm between each post (inside edge to inside edge). 
This assumes that you want the total length of the fence (outside post edge to outside post edge) to total 32m.

----------


## shauck

> An alternative calculation is: 
> 14 x 50mm posts will cover 14 x 50mm = 700mm 
> This leaves 32m - 700mm for the gaps = 31.3m (total gaps). 
> As there are 13 gaps, each gap is 31.3m / 13 = 2408mm between each post (inside edge to inside edge). 
> This assumes that you want the total length of the fence (outside post edge to outside post edge) to total 32m.

  wouldn't that be outside edge to inside edge? 
If you want to be so accurate, put up a (level) string line, I'd use the first method and then you can measure along the string line and put a piece of masking tape at each measurement and then plumb down from that line (in both planes) with a level (or a plumb bob). Mark the ground with a peg.

----------


## Blocklayer

Try this *Centres and Spacing Calculator - Baluster Spacing Calculator, Stud, Fence - All Spacing * 
Enter 32000 for length, 50 for member width and ~ 2408 for spaces.
You can click + and - buttons to add and subtract posts. 
It gives you running setout measurements. 
:

----------


## bbbobbb

Cheers guys for the responses.Post at each end & 13 gaps of equal spacings i now have marked out. If only I could submit another dopey question & get the 14 holes dug,I'd be laughing ! :Biggrin:  :Tongue:  :Biggrin:

----------


## shauck

There'd be some dingo operators in your area. Take them an hour or so and may have a 3 hour call out fee. Probably cost you a couple of hundred bucks. Save your back tho.

----------


## Bloss

> Try this *Centres and Spacing Calculator - Baluster Spacing Calculator, Stud, Fence - All Spacing * 
> Enter 32000 for length, 50 for member width and ~ 2408 for spaces.
> You can click + and - buttons to add and subtract posts. 
> It gives you running setout measurements. 
> :

    :What he said:  still amazes me that more don't use Blocklayer's site!

----------

